# Chirping!



## sami87 (Aug 27, 2010)

My kitten is a real chatterbox. I've gotten used to it now, it did worry me at the beginning - thinking she was upset or hurting or something! 

It's a really inane, pointless question but what or earth is chirping about?!

She does it all the time! I go to give her a stroke, chirp. She jumps up or down from something, chirp. I talk to her, chirpchirpchirp. I sneeze, chirp. She's wandering around the flat, meowchirpmeowmeowchirp (I think she's singing... hehe) When she's chasing a ball it's constant, and turns into a hilarious loud meow-chirp. 

You get the idea! She's only silent when she's asleep or doing something naughty. 

Is it just me that has such a talkative cat?! Translations? I really don't know what it's meant to mean!


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Are you feeding her as much as she wants? If not it's best to  That might be one reason why she's chattering a lot, but she could well be a talkative cat anyway 

I love it when my girls talk to me


----------



## sami87 (Aug 27, 2010)

I give her kitten milk in the morning, she has Orijen biscuits all day, a tin of [email protected] food at 6pm, then she gets her biscuit back when I go to bed at around midnight. By this point all the tinned food has been eaten, generally. 

I was wondering if she's lonely.... I'm here 24/7 pretty much but maybe she'd like a friend of her own species? Hmm.

I do love our little conversations though


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

i think shes just a talkative cat  very cute


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

You give her kitten milk every day? It's only meant to be an occasional treat 

She would definately benifit from a friend  as would you of course


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

Mine do something similar.. They run off and start warbling/chirping to themselves, so much so I've started to call it their turkey noise. I find they normally do it when they don't know where the other cat is, to either call the other one or get our attention, so that we'll make a noise to let them know where we are. 

With mine it's most definitely different to the miaow's I get when they're hungry 

Cute little noise though, always puts a smile on my face!


----------



## daniellecool2003 (Jan 2, 2010)

lol I have a little girl who chirps. But here is a funny note. She makes a really odd chirp which if you didnt know better sounds like a bark. My little girl loves bones too so me and my OH has a joke in the house and say she thinks she is a dog.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Merson squeaks & half-miaows when he is playing with his toys. He also does this when he is lying out in the garden, enjoying the sunshine. I get chirup-purrs when he is chilling on the bed and I lie down & snuggle up next to him or if I lie down on the grass beside him. I'm sure the neighbours think I am completely off me rocker!! 

Oscar 'shouts' at me at 9pm to tell me it's time to start 'cooking' his dinner, then shouts at me constantly from 9.30pm to tell me is ready to eat it!!!  Even thought he KNOWS that dinner-time is 10.15pm!!  

Other than that, my lads are quite quiet. My sisters cat, however, is a right wee chatterbox and 'talks' to her & the OH ALL the time. They love it!! :001_smile:

It sounds to me like you have got a very happy cat. You are obviously doing something right.


----------



## debbie29 (Feb 6, 2011)

Aw bless these noisy kitties!

Reg is sooo noisy! He chirps to say hello and if he plays and especially when he jumps up on the bed to say hello! I love it. Although he does do a weird gargling sheeplike noise which I am not so keen on!!


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

You just seem to have a talkative kitty! 

All cats have different personalities just like humans, some are more quiet and some more chatty. Sooty talks for king and country, especially if you are holding a pouch of food in your hand 

Otherwise he calls for us until we respond, he talks to you if you talk baby language to him, he chirps while standing by the back door, he is just a happy mog.

Debbie's Reg does the same noise Soots does, it's more of a sheeplike bah mixed with a meow. Very strange indeed!


----------



## sami87 (Aug 27, 2010)

I've loved reading all these posts! Kinda glad I'm not alone with my chatterbox


----------



## Kat74Em (Oct 13, 2010)

Our Harry is a right chirper too 

He does it when he jumps onto or off anything, when he plays fetch and if you stroke him as he walks past you.

He also has a funny little meow that goes 'wa-ha-ha' which seems to be purely conversational. If we do it back to him, the conversation can go on for quite a while, lol.


----------



## catzz (Apr 8, 2010)

Kat74Em said:


> He also has a funny little meow that goes 'wa-ha-ha' which seems to be purely conversational. If we do it back to him, the conversation can go on for quite a while, lol.


Yup Kiera does that too. It's very sweet  I also have the strangest conversations with both of them if I lean iut of the upstairs window and call them in the garden. They miaow and miaow at me and try to reach me. Luckily the closest they can get is on top of the car! It strange though because the doors always open when they're out and they could easily just come through the door and up the stairs if they wanted to get to me. Strange little critters


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Kat74Em said:


> Our Harry is a right chirper too
> 
> He does it when he jumps onto or off anything, when he plays fetch and if you stroke him as he walks past you.
> 
> He also has a funny little meow that goes 'wa-ha-ha' which seems to be purely conversational. If we do it back to him, the conversation can go on for quite a while, lol.


Is it like a sheep sound mixed wit the meow?


----------



## Kat74Em (Oct 13, 2010)

It's more like a chimpanzee sound actually, lol. We do call him monkey sometimes so maybe he's taken it to heart


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Kat74Em said:


> It's more like a chimpanzee sound actually, lol. We do call him monkey sometimes so maybe he's taken it to heart


My kitten makes sort of chattering noises when she's stalking a fly or sees a bird outside. Dunno if cats try to mimic bird noises to attract them closer, but its really weird!


----------



## kerfuffle (Nov 23, 2010)

My cat chirps when he sees birds outside... and also when he's about to do something naughty (like stripping our wallpaper or attacking our feet). We call it his battle cry. :laugh:


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

kerfuffle said:


> My cat chirps when he sees birds outside... and also when he's about to do something naughty (like stripping our wallpaper or attacking our feet). *We call it his battle cry*. :laugh:


Won't strike fear into many people with that noise lol


----------



## kerfuffle (Nov 23, 2010)

$hAzZa said:


> Won't strike fear into many people with that noise lol


Perhaps his true strategy is to lull people into a false sense of security... and then sneak attack! My toes certainly tell the tale!


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

kerfuffle said:


> Perhaps his true strategy is to lull people into a false sense of security... and then sneak attack! My toes certainly tell the tale!


Haha, I'm smart and wear slippers. Not only cos I have a rampant kitten but I always stubb my little toe into conveniently placed furniture :lol:

My fingers bear the brunt. Scratches everywhere


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

I've never had problems being scratched by Soots, he has always played with us with his claws in. When he hasplayed with toys his claws come out though  Sooty has always been gentle in that sense 



Kat74Em said:


> It's more like a chimpanzee sound actually, lol. We do call him monkey sometimes so maybe he's taken it to heart


Come to think of it it is another way of describing it! 
Sooty makes the same noise, another person on pf has a cat that does the same. It's a really funny noise!


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

$hAzZa said:


> My kitten makes sort of chattering noises when she's stalking a fly or sees a bird outside. Dunno if cats try to mimic bird noises to attract them closer, but its really weird!


If you mean like the kitty on this video then that's exactly what one of my two does aswell.. None of my previous cats have ever done it, so wondered what it was to start with!

Viddler.com - Distracted Kitteh Wants the Pigeon - Uploaded by cheezburger


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

i always thought chirping was a happy cat, its their way to talking to you, my nellie who is a wegie chirps all the time hardly ever meows. after all mum cats chirp to their babies


----------



## KirstyLouise (Mar 17, 2011)

Nope you have just a chatty cat. My ollie meows all the time at me and when i dont give him attention he will meow til i notice him. I love it tho think its so sweet. xx


----------



## PoisonIvy (Aug 10, 2010)

My dear departed Nikita used to chirp all the time, and she'd chatter at birds and flies. My present 2 also chirp, the little girl more so than the boy. It's generally their way of letting me know that they're in the room and ready to be doted upon


----------

